# New mouse - fuzzy/hairless



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Bought this pretty little girl today, she's just the cutest i've seen in a long time 




























Not the best pics, but you can see her. I named her Medusa because she's so uglycute :lol:


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

she is very sweet, I dont think she is ugly, i kind of think the fuzzys are pretty (nakeds are ugly  :lol: )


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I have mice just the same as this. They are the cutest!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Fuzzy or hairless is not a breed I would pick really, but I have to say, she is very pretty! I love her eyes... and I am a sucker for nice eyes.

Willow xx


----------

